#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  What are the ways to overcome social media addiction?

## Bhavya

Social media is way more dangerous than we think. Over usage of social media can easily cause depression, family problems and other serious psychological problems. Can you guys tell me what are the ways to overcome social media addiction?

----------

